# display case coversion



## kr0nick (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all just thought i'd share my new project with you. I picked this case up for $85 second hand with glass front already in place only thing i have to do is make a fake rock background (in the process). And make a few pine lids for the top.
anyway here are some pics of the cabinet it self i will update when i get around to working on it tomorrow thanks Hayden.
Just added pics of my two rockwalls the grey one is going into the 4x2x2 pine tank pictured. and the white wall is getting oxide added to make it a red tinge to go into the brown tank. the walls are made from styro foam and grout thanks.
All advice would be appreciated.

Made abit of progress with the white wall. I started the red coloured grout today i think it looks alright but would like abit more red in the coming coats. Other then that i am happy with how it looks
The red wall is going into the brown melamine cabinet in my previous post.
Thanks for reading all comments are appreciated
right hand side i think it doesnt look all that natural but oh well i need the practice​View attachment 213037


left hand side with shelf/basking area




close up of shelf

.

melamine cabinet


----------



## Trench (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks great  "drools"
whats the lucky new owner? 
if you need plants go to king kong or the shop that is by the book store opposite big W


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey thanks trench I will check them out and I haven't decided yet maybe my ackies:S (thanks Rolf) lol.I'm happy with it the colour came up good and I found this product at bunnings todaycalled tile and grout sealer that I am experimenting with because I heard pond sealer has a glossy look when dried :S has any DIYERS used this product? It is made by bondall I will post pics tomorrow when on the laptop.Also this is off topic but HaHaHaHaHaHa tonights simpsons episode is mocking glee hahhahah

Come on 151 views and no-one has anything to say.  loloh well thanks for the views anyway and I hope it has inspired some of you.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi thereI don't see a point in bumping this but oh well heaps of views but no replies haha lolWell first off bondall tile and grout sealer is the s#%t it has worked a treat as I used grout on the wall. It stands up to heavy water misting the droplets just wipe away and also it hasn't left a glossy look after drying the walll texture looks very natural not the formation lol . I also screwed the wall onto the enclosure all that is needed is covers for the top made and lighting and heating added to get this up and running. I will post some pics asap moving house ATM


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks awesome. I'm sure whatever moves in will love it.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey thanks chantelle I am hopeing so lol I just put my adult bluey in with my juvie bearded dragon lol he's about halfthe siZe and abit scared ATM in texit exoTerra flexarium but I am moving next week so they are both going into the pine 4x2x2 enclosure pictured


----------



## Trench (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow me and chantelle_savage are the only ones who think that that enclosure is awesome,  that is sad


----------



## Fiamma (Aug 15, 2011)

Come on 151 views and no-one has anything to say.  loloh well thanks for the views anyway and I hope it has inspired some of you.....................

I also think it's awesome....will be moving soon and can't wait to try my first DIY once settled.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey thanks again trench it must not be that good lol


----------



## eitak (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish I had the motivation to pull something like this off!! looks great and awesome find!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 15, 2011)

kr0nick said:


> Hey thanks again trench it must not be that good lol


Relax, sometimes its a matter of lucking it in regards to feedback. I for one haven't posted itt previously as I viewed your thread on my phone and its a pain to post with.(took me 10 mins to compose this reply)Anyway its looking pretty good. Get out there and finish it!! (instead of sitting in front of monitor pressing F5) check out a link to drybrushing jax put up it will help with your detail.


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 15, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> Relax, sometimes its a matter of lucking it in regards to feedback. I for one haven't posted itt previously as I viewed your thread on my phone and its a pain to post with.(took me 10 mins to compose this reply)Anyway its looking pretty good. Get out there and finish it!! (instead of sitting in front of monitor pressing F5) check out a link to drybrushing jax put up it will help with your detail.


 
Hey thanks mad_at_arms I know what u Mean about phone I am usually on one and it gives me the s$&ts lol and I will have a look at that thread thanks for the info and the f5 advice haha  also eitak thank you heaps it was a very good find I think so.




hope that pic worked this is the sealant I used saw it on a shelf at bunnings awsome stuff waterproof the grout Bo worries and easy as to apply just brush or mist on with a spraye


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 15, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> check out a link to drybrushing jax put up it will help with your detail.



Treg set the bar high for the drybrushing, check out his step by step http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/productive-evening-164996/

here is the discussion in the DIY group, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rounds-furniture-225/hints-tips-painting-431/

I think you are doing a great job on what you have done, and the tip with the tile and grout sealer is worth remembering, I have got some tile sealer in the shed, but its not by bondall,and i'm going to give it a try tomorrow night when i finally get mine sealed,


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey jax thanks for those links they were very informative I definatley need more detail on my wall. And your tile sealer may work:S bondall sealed great and no gloss finish


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 16, 2011)

you're welcome, treg is the 'drybrush' guru... he has it down pat.
i cant wait to get the sealer on, its pouring with rain here at the moment and it will be too damp for the sealer to dry properly, so i have more waiting!


----------



## kr0nick (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey all I knocked up a quick retes stack out of thin sheets of hardwood I bandsawed at work today. Looks abit like bark I think :S (not the greatest pics from my iPhone) as I didn't sand it or anything. Holesawed the top two layers and filled the rest of the stack with holes to let heat through:S this is what I read on the Internet.

Anyway enough blabbing here's some pics


----------

